

Show HN: a social network conducted entirely through email - tci22
http://tagsubject.com

======
Harkins
You really need an example on the homepage. I read the opening description and
still don't feel like I understand how it works. What kind of mail would I
get? Would I be able to turn it off? You say 'social network' - so, do I have
friends, or is this just a public discussion forum?

~~~
tci22
I would suggest you set up a throwaway yahoo email and email the site. I
understand it may be confusing but all discussion happens through email and
the focus shouldn't be the homepage. We can demo thru email once you set up a
throwaway account. In addition, you can use the throwaway email to actually
use the site if you have an aversion to using your personal email.

~~~
Skywing
There is still a ton of information that you could provide to the new users
visiting your home page. It is your job to convince the users to send that
first email. Suggesting that people create throw away email accounts does not
sound like the best user on-boarding process. This is where examples, or
better descriptions on your home page would help.

~~~
tci22
Okay. Good point. How would you describe it through words? Keeping in mind
people don't want to use their personal emails. Suggestions welcome.

~~~
bvi
> How would you describe it through words?

That's your job. :)

Put it out there, be as succinct as you can, and tweak it along the way. No
shortcuts here.

~~~
tci22
I dunno...seems succinct enough: pick a topic, send us an email, and we
forward emails to you from emailers discussing same topic. I only suggested
creating a throwaway because people worry about spam.

~~~
pavel_lishin
How about illustrating the whole process? Cartoons are easy to understand.

~~~
tci22
Jesus just get in there and start emailing buddy. :)

------
agileqr
Interesting. I found myself reluctant to start using this just because of the
fact that I'd have to use an e-mail address, but I ended up submitting a topic
anyway from one of my secondary e-mail accounts, just because I'm interested
in participating in new ideas. I do wonder though, how many people who would
otherwise try out the service, are stopped in their tracks due to the
mandatory e-mail aspect?

~~~
tci22
Thank you for your response and thanks for checking the service out. It may be
prohibitive for many people who do rely on a personal email account rather
than a secondary one.

------
orenmazor
I can't wait for the social network that's conducted entirely through beer at
a pub.

~~~
agileqr
That would be pretty sweet!

~~~
orenmazor
right? instead of 'poking' girls you like, you can buy them a drink.

------
athst
Stock wordpress install? Come on guys

~~~
tci22
yep, it's a bare-bones design. The purpose if for you to communicate through
email with other users. The blog is merely for posting topics.

~~~
tci22
from the forwards, select those email addresses you wish to communicate with,
and ignore the spam email addresses

------
agilefoster
What problem is this attempting to solve?

~~~
tci22
None at all. Just communicate via email (per the website instruction) and get
tips ($) for interesting discussion.

------
revorad
Wouldn't you get a ton of spam?

~~~
tci22
It is likely...but we don't want to weed emails in order to preserve the
experience. You're still gonna get a lot of insightful discussion. But
unfortunately, spam would come with the territory.

~~~
kunday
Understandable. Wouldn't that mean that spam will roll very quickly to many
email accounts? Wouldn't spam engines start picking up application emails as
spam emails(assuming once some discussion goes rogue with spammers the email
receivers mark the conversation as spam)? Or am i missing something here.

~~~
tci22
Thanks for your response. Just select from those email address that hold
potential for interesting discussion and communicate with them directly.
Forwarding enables you to pick and choose from people dropping in to comment
on the topic.

~~~
kunday
Cool. It does bring a new way of discussion to the table. But was wondering
what would normally be an users behaviour? You could selectively reply to it,
mute it or mark it as spam. Any trends data you got so far to throw light on
this?

~~~
tci22
Honestly, only a couple people have emailed in so I can't offer you anything
concrete. The goal is for users to reply to the forwards so that anyone
involved in the topic is updated.

